# FS: Staurogyne Repens



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

staurogyne repens
$10 for 10 stems
$15 for 20 stems
$20 for 30 stems

i'm pretty generous with this stuff, so you will likely end up with more...especially if the canucks win. 

pm if interested


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

updated...


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

bump...more available...


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

bump...have much more than i originally thought...

since buyers have wanted more than 10 stems...
updated pricing
$10 for 10 stems
$15 for 20 stems
$20 for 30 stems

pm if interested...thanks!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

added blyxa back on the board...

bump it up!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

got more...staurogyne only this time...thanks for lookin'!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

more staurogyne repens available...bump!


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

how do you grow them so fast? lol my rummys are taking them out like no tomorrow


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fish_Assassin said:


> how do you grow them so fast? lol my rummys are taking them out like no tomorrow


thats odd... i had rummys in the past and they never touched them...

anyhow, they grow so fast probably because of the ferts & co2. are u doing the same?


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

Will you be selling any of your riccia by any chance  ?


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

af_kit said:


> Will you be selling any of your riccia by any chance  ?


i don't have any riccia...i've got hc though...


----------

